# Chloe and Connor's spots....



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

This is just to show that I have 2 cats with spots if anyone is interested in seeing them. I do not think that they are purebread, only moggies like the rest of the bunch. 
Chloe









Chloe again









Chloe and Connor together









Connor at the shelter before I adopted him









Connor Chloe and Lizzy eating breakfast, here you can really see spots on them.









Chloe up close.









Connor up close









Connor's belly spots also. Sleeping next to Max.









And finally face shots of them together.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Can I just say that Connor is the most beautiful brown tabby I've ever seen  He's SO handsome!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

vanillasugar said:


> Can I just say that Connor is the most beautiful brown tabby I've ever seen  He's SO handsome!


You may indeed say that. Thank you.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Chloe is BEAUTIFUL  

Can I have her?  

I also think Connor is gorgeous too  

Eva x


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Katten Minnaar said:


> Chloe is BEAUTIFUL


 Thanks!



Katten Minnaar said:


> Can I have her?


 She's a Diva...and rotten to the core......LOL :lol: 



Katten Minnaar said:


> I also think Connor is gorgeous too


 Thanks again.


----------



## smokie's mom (Aug 9, 2005)

gosh i love them. if i had my way, id be an animal collecter, just as crazy as u see on animal precinct on animal planet.lol id have one of each breed and each color. LOL your cats have very beautiful markings.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

All of your babies are so sweet!!! :luv


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

There are four patterns of tabby -- and spotted is one of them, yes. I can't see the spots well enough -- to me they sort of look like broken mackeral stripes. I will admit I can't see very well though. But they are LOVELY kitties.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those spot patterns are adorable


----------



## Blynkk (Aug 5, 2005)

gorgeous bed thieves!


----------



## Mirro (Apr 12, 2005)

zoeae said:


> Chloe


 8O I sware that Chloe is the lost sister of my cat!!!!!

See for yourself.










Lovely pics btw.


----------



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

I see spots -- ALL THE TIME !!! I have 5 BENGALS who are my pets - and ONE Snow spotted Bengal *Foster kitty*, as well -- so I see LOTS of Spots -- DAILY !!!
To me -- both of your cats appear to be Bengal Mix - at LEAST !!!
And Conner could possibly be full Bengal -- I'd have to see more photos, but he certainly appears to have very strong Bengal markings and type.

If you'd like to compare your "babies" against mine -- look under the "fancidots" album, here... I have many photos of my 6 Bengals and my 5 moggies, as well 

Yep -- I don't own the cats -- the CATS own ME !!! :lol: 

LaVon
"fancidots"


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

fancidots said:


> I see spots -- ALL THE TIME !!! I have 5 BENGALS who are my pets - and ONE Snow spotted Bengal *Foster kitty*, as well -- so I see LOTS of Spots -- DAILY !!!
> To me -- both of your cats appear to be Bengal Mix - at LEAST !!!
> And Conner could possibly be full Bengal -- I'd have to see more photos, but he certainly appears to have very strong Bengal markings and type.
> 
> ...


I looked at you photo album, you babies are lovely. I have always wanted a bengal. But I could never afford one. 

Connor does have the attitude also. He likes water but not so much as to get into a pool like yours. He does tend to climb into the sink for a nap and helps me brush my teeth. 

I was told long time ago by several people that Chloe was possibly a mix of Bengal and something else, but her vet says she is lynx point siamese. Although her tail is way too thick to be siamese. 
She hates water with a passion. 

This was the first photo I ever saw of her and immediatly I knew she had to come home.








Of course I felt the same about Connor when I saw his shelter photo, which is the small one above.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think your vet is a lot closer -- bengals wandering the streets are much more rare than siamese walking the streets. She's definitely not purebred siamese OR bengal -- because siamese and bengals cannot have the "and white" on them anywhere. She would be a seal lynx point and white domestic shorthair. 

The reason for that is, if a purebred is walking the streets unaltered, it will breed with whatever, it won't go looking for another cat of its breed. So you get tons of "mixed breeds" or "moggies" even if there is one purebred that got out. Lots of moggies have purebred characteristics, or mixed characteristics -- which would explain the thick tail. Check out the thread at the top of the breeding forum for more info.

It looks to me like Connor is striped, not spotted. Sometimes mackeral tabby stripes are "broken" -- and they look like dotted lines. But if they all follow the same flow and go in a vertical pattern, then he's probably a mackeral.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

> To me -- both of your cats appear to be Bengal Mix - at LEAST !!!


I'm with you on this fancidots 

But regardless they are precious


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Here is a different photo since they are not that prominant.









Also, I may add that my cats where not found wandering the streets. 

Chloe was dumped and the dumping was witnessed and she was picked up right away byt he woman I got her from.

Connor was born at the shelter, and fostered there. I have no other info on his background.

I did also say in the first section, that they where moggies like the rest of my cats.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh I'm sorry -- I didn't mean to say that YOUR cats were found on the streets. I am talking about how people think they have purebreds that they just found somewhere. 



zoeae said:


> I did also say in the first section, that they where moggies like the rest of my cats.


I think you're right. Moggies rock! And yours are so gorgeous.  Connor has wonderful eyes, and Chloe's sweet face is precious.

As for Connor...man. I am really torn over this one. His spots don't look like spots, as in they aren't round. It's like he's right on the border- I'm not sure. I'd like a second opinion from JJ or Sol or someone.


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Oh I'm sorry -- I didn't mean to say that YOUR cats were found on the streets. I am talking about how people think they have purebreds that they just found somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense taken. 

Connor looks more rosetted spotty to me at times.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Beautiful babies...the last one though is only 1 cat under the blankets not all 3 of them.


Wow...julie you know so much about cats it's amazing.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I think all you're cats are adorable Tina!  :wink:


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

all your cats are adorable


----------

